# Early raycycle track? Bike pics



## redline1968 (Sep 4, 2019)

It’s been a bit on pics for this sweet bike..   I’m 90 percent sure it’s a track but I’ll let the pics tell you... the badge has been replaced.. it didn’t come with one when I found it...No other holes on head tube for the model number it’s original pant with nickel fork and has racing bars. The frame is narower at the crank hangar for racing tires also flatted out for a larger chain ring if desired.  Thin tubing like the Hudson track... not sure on the date....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2019)

@hoofhearted


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 4, 2019)

@fordmike65  ... who mentioned me for
a possible contribution to this thread.

A racer is generally lighter in weight than the
''roadster'' version of the machine.

A ''track racer'' usually has it's rear axel brought
up very close to the crankcase … thereby short-
ening the wheelbase …...

For whatever reason in the world of physics … this
gives the TR very quick steering.

It just does.

The TR needs very quick steering … because there
are very few straight areas on an indoor boardtrack.

Because the pilot is constantly looking for a ''hole''
to place her/himself in at speed --- that track gets
crowded with fellow competitive ''trackers''.

The pilot might get a few pedal-pushes in, in the
straights -- but then finds her/himself adjusting
the rig for a sweeping left turn.

The process starts all over again at the end of
that sweeper.

Quick steering is not a desirable trait on a road-
racing course.

Quick steering translates to ''twitchy'' with often-
annoying ''over-steering'' on a road-racing course.
There is often (but not always) a bit more space
between competitive rigs on a ''road-course'', as well.

There are some who believe that a machine set up
for track-racing CAN  be used on a road-racing course.

However .. as a personal opinion ... this writer does not
recommend using a road-racing rig .. in competition on
an oval track.

The reader may have noticed the lack of gear-ratio talk
in this particular entry.  Rightly so.   Am not really sure
what the tooth-count needs to be on a track-racer -- vs --
a road racer.   I will admit to liking the appearance of a
titanic chain-ring .. balanced with an appropriately-useful
rear-cog.

Some consideration could be given to the use of the right
tool for the job at hand. 

Bring a knife to a knife fight … and a pistol to ………………

There are those that waltz among us that believe the
Titanic hit the iceberg due to very-slow steering --- via
a narrow (front to back measure) rudder.  

Don't look to me for clarification.

..... patric

* THROW ME A BONE -- PLEASE ........ *


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2019)

See what a little nudge can do.
Thank you, for that tutorial, Patric.
Much appreciated!


----------

